# Pizza Dough Recipe that was Requested



## alx (Nov 15, 2009)

This takes a bit of practice to make 4 crusts


8 cups flour sifted-50% bread flour and 50% unbleached-Reserve til later

1 and 1/3 cups of water in a sauce pan
Add 1 Tablespoon salt and 2 Tablespoon Sugar(white)
6 Tablespoons olive oil

Bring to boil and cool(like folk do for a Brine)


Next step is Yeast

2/3 cup boiling water with 1/4 teaspoon sugar
When water cools to 105 degree add 3 packets Yeast


I use this





Let the Yeast mixture Proof i.e grow five minutes




Add the first water(1 and 1/3 cup) and other ingredients in it to the 8 cups flour.Then add the yeast mixture and mix VERY WELL!!!


Let this mixture sit on a floured board 10 minutes with your large mixing pan covering it...


Start needing the mixture with flour to reduce tackiness 10-15 minutes


Put the large glob of mixture back in pan and oil the top lightly(olive oil)
Cover with a wet towel.
Put in a oven for 1- to 1 and 1/2 hours


Turn the dough out of pan onto floured board

Divide into 4 pieces.

Cover the pieces and let rest 10-15 minutes.

Roll out equal amounts to make 4 crusts and bake each crust 10 minutes.
Keep crusts not in oven covered at all times...


I put small fork marks like this in top of crust before and Uually during baking as this is active yeast crust and will bubble a bit.

You can see fork marks in this 10 minute baked crust.I freeze the other 3 crusts for later use..

Takes some practice,but will become easy after a few dozen/thousand!


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 16, 2009)

was the thought to start making my own pizza. We don't have any tasteful local joints, and the chains are just as rotten. Thanks for posting your recipe. I'm about to purhcase a pizza stone and can be armed to make a good pie in the future!


----------



## bman62526 (Nov 16, 2009)

Great post!  I love making pizza dough.  Even though it's a lot of work - it's worth it in my opinion.  Can't wait to try this, thanks.


----------



## alx (Nov 16, 2009)

Really simple,but does take practice...Sort of like as you all know the whole smoking thing...

Here is the one i did 2 weeks ago that drew a bunch of interest.....


----------



## deltadude (Nov 16, 2009)

Not to walk on your thread, but I thought I would post another dough recipe to help those looking, this recipe was posted on a pizza forum and one lady tried it and claimed her and her husband thought this was fairly easy and the results were excellent..

Dough:
*Flour (100%):    1.12lbs : 4 cups (3 cups Bhur's 1 Cup GM organic all-purpose used bread flour as source)
Water :     1 cup, 1/3 cup, (about 1/4 cup extra)
IDY yeast:    1.0 tsp 
Kosher Salt :    0.90 tbsp 
Olive Oil :    1.0 tbsp  

*Bhur's is a high protein flour for general purpose and bread making.  Try to find the highest protein flour like King Arthur Sir Lancelot Unbleached Hi-Gluten Flour.  Gluten is the protein structure that allows for a thin crust but still has strength.

Flour was put in measure cup with tbsp and leveled off with knife.
Water was at 100-105 F.

My procedures for the dough were:
-Measure using exact measure cups, and level off with knife,  put flour in mixing bowl.
-Make empty circle in middle of flour.
-Pour 2/3 warm water (100-105 deg) in empty circle and add yeast.
-Start slowly mixing yeast with water, flour falls in and starts to create a watery paste.
-Check for bubbles to make sure yeast is activating.
-Slowly continue stir yeast and water mixture, more flour falls in.
-Add remaining water when paste like yeast mixture starts getting dry.
-Mix in this water with flour.
-At this point I switch from my finger doing the mixing to using rubber spatula, before it starts to form I add oil and salt, mixing all the flour in with yeast paste mixture.
In the past I would dump the unkneaded dough onto a floured surface and start kneading.  Now I, I use a spatula to turn and fold the dough in the metal mixing bowl. This really works well, the bowl surface with the wet dough stuck lightly.  This provides tension and I would fold the dough with the spatula (the side into the center).  I would slowly rotate the sticky dough around the bowl with the spatula folding as I went.  The more I turned the dough developed.  Fold or knead for 8 to 10 minutes.

The end result was a moist sticky dough ball,  I divided the ball into two equal balls, next I lightly knead each ball on very lightly floured surface,and allowed to sit 30 min, then placed in containers lightly coated with olive oil, next the dough goes into the fridge overnight. Next day the dough will have risen in the fridge.

When preparing to cook let dough finish proofing on counter in a towel covered container.  On lightly floured surface press and shape the pizza

Sauce
1 can 6 in 1 Escalon crushed tomatoes (drain out watery liquid in strainer, don't press or push, just let tomato weight work, for about 15 minutes.
double pinch of dry oregano
1 pinch of dry basil
1 pinch of cracked red pepper
1 pinch of granulated garlic
1/2 tsp of kosher salt
5 or 6 cranks on pepper mill.
1 tsp of olive oil

I put all the dry ingredients into high speed mini blender, and rough course blended, then added to tomatoes.  No cooking.

Toppings
Sauce
Fresh Mozzarella
your favorite toppings...

Cook time 11 min.
Cook Temp 500-550 F


----------



## alx (Nov 16, 2009)

No problem deltadude-

I love the yeast my friend.Any recipes welcome!!!!!!!!!

Pizza dough in the house!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks to both of you for the recipes...


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you Alex and deltadude. I'm very much looking forward to making my own pizzas.


----------



## rivet (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the recipes


----------



## bill in mn (Nov 16, 2009)

*Here is a dough recipe that is quick that we use when pizza is the hurry up dinner *



*Ingredients*
1 (.25 ounce) package active dry yeast
1 teaspoon white sugar
1 cup warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
2 1/2 cups bread flour
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 teaspoon salt
*Directions*

1. Preheat oven to 450 degrees F (230 degrees C). In a medium bowl, dissolve yeast and sugar in warm water. Let stand until creamy, about 10 minutes. 
2. Stir in flour, salt and oil. Beat until smooth. Let rest for 5 minutes. 
3. Turn dough out onto a lightly floured surface and pat or roll into a round. Transfer crust to a lightly greased pizza pan or baker's peel dusted with cornmeal. Spread with desired toppings and bake in preheated oven for 15 to 20 minutes, or until golden brown. Let baked pizza cool for 5 minutes before serving.


----------



## jeffesonm (Nov 16, 2009)

If you're doing any amount of bread baking, I suggest buying a one pound package of SAF yeast off eBay or another online retailer... in the long run it is way cheaper than buying the packets, and if you store it in the freezer in an airtight container, it lasts practically forever.

Here is one place with reasonable shipping:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Saf-Yeast-Instan...item58834f32af


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh boy more pizza dough recipes. Thanks guys for thr recipes for I always would rather do everything from scratch anyway. We lets say haven't had to good of luck so far with doughs.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 16, 2009)

Figures!
I was jotting down the instructions and was pretty sure I had some yeast but for the life of me I can't seem to find it.
Guess I'm out, so much for Italian beef pizza for dinner...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh well, thanks for the recipe Alex, guess I'll put it on hold until tomorrow.


----------



## disbe81 (Nov 16, 2009)

We actually do Pizza Friday every friday at my house. I usually make 3 pizzas and we typically have 3/4 of a pizza left over for lunch the next day. My typical lineup is a Peperoni, a Pineapple & Ham, and the 3rd is usually either Sausage, Ham, Bacon, Peperoni, Mushrooms and Olives or my famous How Wing Pizza. I will post my recipe for my hot wing pizza, and i assure you, if you try it, you will fall in love.

One thing i will recommend right now. In a small bowl melt a heaping tablespoon of butter, add about 2 tablespoons olive oil, and about 2 tablespoons course garlic salt. Use a brush and brush it on the crust AFTER you have put all your toppings on! Sometimes ill add some herbs to the mixture too.


----------

